# Quinoa allergy?



## spinach (Jan 26, 2003)

I have never had a food allergy before but the few times I've eaten quinoa, I become very gassy (I think) with no resolution, IYKWIM - sorry. Perhaps it's just very painful digestion or something. Has anyone experienced anything like this?


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

HM







no? We eat it quite often and I season it up well with onions and garlic and other spices and herbs, but I always add dill/fennel root/ or carraway seeds. Do you rinse your seeds prior to use? That's all I can come up with, it''s always possible to be sensitive/allergic to it/anything though so don't rule it out yet.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

My dd had a reaction to it. It was the 2nd grain I tried with her, after rice. She got a bright red butt after eating it. I think she was about 9 months old and I wondered if the protein content was perhaps too high or something at that age. A shame cause it's such a healthy grain.


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by wombat_
*A shame cause it's such a healthy grain.*








ita, makes for a great one pot meal with lots of nutrients/protein with great flavor and texture


----------



## Wildcrafter (Mar 11, 2003)

You could try soaking the quinoa overnight with a splash of lemon juice. This helps it break down. My naturaopath recommended quinoa a long time ago as a first grain for ds, calling it the perfect protein. It's still a staple in our diet and we always soak it overnight before using for breakfast.

I'm interested in other quinoa recipes (other than breakfast) if anyone would like to share. Sorry to go off topic!

Thanks, Mary


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Wildcrafter_
I'm interested in other quinoa recipes (other than breakfast) if anyone would like to share. Sorry to go off topic!
My all-time favorite dish:

Toast the rinsed quinoa, add veggie broth, a bit of oil, curry, ginger and cook. Add garbanzo beans, diced dried apricots and sliced almonds.

Yummmmm. I know what we're having for dinner tonight.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

I also react to quinoa- I kept trying it because its so healthy, but get sick every time. I used in a variety of recipes.


----------



## MightyMouse (Oct 4, 2003)

My daughter gets a terrible red ring around her rectum, and it makes me endlessly gassy. You might try Millet, which is also full of nutrition. We both tolerate Millet very well, and it makes great bread, too. You can get it whole or as flour at Bob's Red Mill (online).


----------



## morsan (Jul 24, 2002)

Quinoa is very high in anti-nutrients compared to other grains and it therefor needs to be rinsed very well (sort of rub the grains between your fingers) and then soaked for 24 hours with a bit of lemon juice, vinegar or whey added to it. That you got gassy after eating it makes perfect sense if you did not prepare it according to the above.
You should also cook it for some time, and not just until it becomes tender. Try adding cultured dairy to the dish to enhance digestibility even more. It's good to cook it in meat stock but I'm guessing you're a vegetarian.


----------



## spinach (Jan 26, 2003)

Thank you for the suggestions, everyone. I've thoroughly washed quinoa whenever I've made it, but never soaked it for 24 hours. I'm anxious to try that suggestion!


----------



## SNemelka (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm glad I found this. I have been getting the same reaction of sickness to my stomach and it's developed into an allergic feeling every time I've tried to eat it lately. It didn't start out like that, but now I've been getting sicker each time I eat it, and this last time I got bad stomach pains and nausea plus a congested nose, sneezing and a slightly constricted throat. Before I give up on it I'll try soaking it in water with some apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Jaimep (Feb 26, 2004)

OH My ladies. I just found this thread from Googling "Quinoa Allergy". I have eaten this stuff so many times with no problem...however....

A month or so ago, I have quinoa and some meat and veggies. Normal dinner. Later I felt nauseous and threw up several times. I finally took a homeopathic for throwing up which stopped it. I never knew what the cause was. I chalked it up to a virus or bug.

Now fast forward to me trying not to throw up right now! I had this flash that this is the first Quinoa I had eaten since last time. My husband said Google it. I did not rinse it. I never do and had no problems before.

This sucks. I don't know if I am brave enough to try soaking it overnight and eating it again.









Ok.... I am definitely going to end up throwing up. I can tell.







It has to be an allergy, because I feel 100% otherwise.


----------

